# kelly moore paint



## shootthepuck (Feb 10, 2006)

hows the quality of kelly moore premium interior paint. everyone talks about ben moore but no one ever talks about kelly moore paint.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Ben's slutty sister?
She lives out west
Never had the pleasure


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We used to use it years ago and it was a fine paint. We had an account but they closed so many of their stores it beacame to hard to find.
Plus our customers like the name recognition of S.W. or B.M:blink:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I used K-M last year to paint the nursery great paint. The sales clerk figured I would need a gallon and a quart. So I bought 2 gallons only used one. They had a contractor sale 19.99 a gallon when I bought was cheaper than the hd/lowes crap.


----------

